# Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

I want to see some custom tubular vr6 turbo manifolds. Searched, but found mostly dead links. I would like to see one using the stock manifolds, similar to eip's old one but a top mount. Thanks


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (G60T)*

this picture was before wastegate provisions were made. added two tial 38mm v-band wg's
















Found a picture of the manifold with both wastegates, etc.










_Modified by vr6chris at 10:51 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (G60T)*

this enough for ya?


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (TBT-Syncro)*

Both of those look amazing!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_this picture was before wastegate provisions were made. added two tial 38mm v-band wg's


I was just gonna post a picture of that. Where you been stranger.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (05JettaGLXVR6)*

i just got back from air assault school the other night. im starting the academy in a week. bought a civic. lol


----------



## pavgti (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (vr6chris)*

anyone run the C2 motorsport tubular manifold for VR6 ?????? want some pics !!!


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (G60T)*

http://i181.photobucket.com/al...i.jpg
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3420333


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (VeeRar6ix)*

















same thing only different








the factory manifolds flow well so why not use them


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (radoman57)*

not custom, but top mount 24v c2 eip-style manifold:
small picture sorry


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (L.I. Dan)*


----------



## pavgti (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_


















I think you will need 2 wastegate for a setup like that no ???


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (pavgti)*

yes and they where added after that pic


----------



## pavgti (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (zornig)*

nice work!!!!!!
I will post pics of mine when I finish to build it ...I will try to build one with 1 wastegate


_Modified by pavgti at 10:15 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (zornig)*

Jim about how much did a setup like that run?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (turboit)*

Built this to replace an EIP manifold for a customer. R32...


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (turboit)*

nice


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Custom vr6 turbo manifolds (vr6swap)*

^^^ Sweet looking bay.
I'll contribute an old manifold from 2006. Hopefully I'll have completed pics of the new and improved twin scroll variant in a week or so...

*new manifold below...*




























^^^ Updated engine bay pic :wave:


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

manifold look good


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

That a nice piece ya got there lee:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## glaciuz (Jun 15, 2002)

Sorry to revive this thread, but I just wanted to share mine since this thread motivated me to build my own. Crossing the runners gave me a lot of room behind the manifold.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

glaciuz said:


> Sorry to revive this thread, but I just wanted to share mine since this thread motivated me to build my own. Crossing the runners gave me a lot of room behind the manifold.


 
That looks great, wanna build one for an aba?


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

1.BillyT said:


> Built this to replace an EIP manifold for a customer. R32...


 loving this


----------



## dR32ew (Feb 2, 2007)

Leebro . How much for one of those manifolds?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

here is mine



















Turbo is mounted more to the passengerside


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

loving these newer examples too.. i want to offset mine off to the passenger side as well... who want to build one for a corrado? lol


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my Pillage 12v exhaust manifold...direct replacement for the ATP exhaust manifold:thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

some pretty nice manifolds in here! Get job guys


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

How does every one feel about the length of the up pipes should they be as equal as possible or does it not matter? Looking for thoughts and opinions


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Check out A&B Tuning on FB , The owner Justin makes some nice C 12v turbo manifolds..


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Crappy Iphone pic , he has a much better pics on there FB page if you can find it. He def makes some nice SS Turbo mani's for all types of VR's:beer:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

how do those mani's hold up? longevity?


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

this thread has motivated me to use the stock manifold based method to build the turbo manifold for my 3.6 vr6 motor. I'll post pics in here when i begin. whats cool is the 3.6 manifolds have a similar angle to them that the 12v's do although the dimensions are quite different.


----------



## glaciuz (Jun 15, 2002)

I want to sell this one if anyone interested.

It's twinscroll, the holes for the wastegates aren't done yet. So if you want my 2x 46mm I can sell them too. They are brand new in box

Looking for $250 for the manifold and $500 for the 2 wastegates.


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread is SO full of win. Makes planning my build a LOT easier. Keep them coming!


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is my BDF 24V VR6 manifold made by Ed at FFE Racing... Twin scroll, and the car made 911+whp blowing the tires off hard on that hit. Destroyed two brand new hoosier drag radials...










Edit: I just realized that you must be looking for 12V manifolds, sorry about that. Either way, I'm sure Ed can make a bad ass 12V manifold too. He prices very fairly as well...


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn that must be a record for a VR S4!!! Do you have the dyno sheet? How is traction at those power levels on the street/highway? LOL That must be insane. Avant or sedan? Sorry for sidetrack Manifold looks plenty slick too!


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bluegrape2 said:


> Damn that must be a record for a VR S4!!! Do you have the dyno sheet? How is traction at those power levels on the street/highway? LOL That must be insane. Avant or sedan? Sorry for sidetrack Manifold looks plenty slick too!


Thanks. This was actually the first short tuning session we had since I made a lot of changes. So, I haven't even driven the car yet, I still have to button it all up and we have one more tuning session before ill take it out. It's a pearl sedan 2001. I don't have a copy of the dyno, but I can surely get one.


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy Mothe of God!!!!! That is nasty. Mad props!!:beer:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bluegrape2 said:


> Holy Mothe of God!!!!! That is nasty. Mad props!!:beer:


Thanks a lot! I dont want to sidetrack the thread though.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I like those offset ones


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Time to kick this one up.

How mine ended up looking with the wastegate




























Just dor the fun of it i went with a 4inch downpipe. Rest of the system will be 3.5inch.
I'll probably have to make a new manifold because the material i used is to thin.


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

pimS said:


> Time to kick this one up.
> 
> How mine ended up looking with the wastegate
> 
> ...



wish i had the skills to make this. :thumbup:


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Subscribed


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

bump this back up


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> bump this back up


Ttt


----------



## Sparkz23 (Jul 18, 2010)

PinoyVR6 said:


> Ttt


ttt


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

bump this back up!!! 
Im putting together another turbo motor and dont want to run the ATP manifold...almost bought the JDL but my shop says they can make one utilizing the stock manifolds...i like this idea. i was looking at treadstone "weld els" and if i order extras bends im looking at almost 200 in just pipe probably another few hundred for the shop to make it...should i just buy the JDL? and what type of steel are people using to build these manifolds?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

noskeh said:


> bump this back up!!!
> Im putting together another turbo motor and dont want to run the ATP manifold...almost bought the JDL but my shop says they can make one utilizing the stock manifolds...i like this idea. i was looking at treadstone "weld els" and if i order extras bends im looking at almost 200 in just pipe probably another few hundred for the shop to make it...should i just buy the JDL? and what type of steel are people using to build these manifolds?


i am an advocate of the JDL manifold; very easy to work with, install/removal, you have access to the oil pump drive shaft if you need to prime the oiling system with the turbo manifold (and turbo) installed in the car....

if you were to build something you should use sch40 304 stainless weld-els...the nice thing about buying one from JDL is that it is a tried and true design, fully back-purge welded and will have a lifetime warranty to the original owner :thumbup:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> i am an advocate of the JDL manifold; very easy to work with, install/removal, you have access to the oil pump drive shaft if you need to prime the oiling system with the turbo manifold (and turbo) installed in the car....
> 
> if you were to build something you should use sch40 304 stainless weld-els...the nice thing about buying one from JDL is that it is a tried and true design, fully back-purge welded and will have a lifetime warranty to the original owner :thumbup:


x2

love mine, I get compliments / questions all the time about it probably more than anything else in my bay. Haven't had a single issue with it.

Plus, the guys over @ JDL are top notch- they saw my thread when I was having some trouble fitting a 3.5" down pipe, so they went ahead and msged me to give me a few pointers to make it work. good buncha dudes over there.

:thumbup:


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the good responses i think i may just go this route...im assuming everyone made there own downpipes? any pics to see how it fits?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

noskeh said:


> Thanks for the good responses i think i may just go this route...im assuming everyone made there own downpipes? any pics to see how it fits?




Search my username in the r32 forum, I have a well documented build thread...Rich (24vGTiVR6) does as well, his thread is here in the forced induction forum


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Mine


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice work! After this thread i ended up ordering a JDL...but have not received it yet...i called a couple times and i guess they do a lot of FRS stuff and everything else gets put aside. Not a big issue for me because i don't have a deadline but a heads up to anyone else...if you are in a hurry. Im sure mine will be amazing when i do get it!!


----------

